# Catfish Killer!



## Art Photographers (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2011)

nice shot!!!


----------



## amberandhercamera (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool shot,
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## kundalini (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh my.  Ospery?


----------



## invncblsonic143 (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 30, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Art Photographers (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes! Osprey


----------



## kundalini (Jul 30, 2011)

Last night I was too tired to notice the orange eye.  I'm better today and this is still a good capture.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice and sharp. Is the eye suppose be orange? or it is caused by lighting?
What shutter speed did you use? Is 1/400s fast enough for bird shooting?


----------



## rjc003 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## mindfloodz (Aug 3, 2011)

That is incredible!!! What a perfect most for that capture. All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 3, 2011)

Aren't the orange-eyed osprey's young of the year??? I believe they are, and when they get a bit older, the eye color changes from orange to yellow. EricD's osprey nesting series photos of the past two summers bear this eye color thing out.


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 3, 2011)

Quite lovely. That catfish is lucky to get a ride from the bird


----------



## Art Photographers (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought it was a matter of Genes. I have seen Osprey with Red, Brown ,and Yellow eyes. I cannot say the ages of those birds but I think it just the same as humans' Blue, Hazel, Brown or Black eyes.


----------



## shaqspear (Aug 9, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## pdq5oh (Aug 14, 2011)

Eye color is an indicator of age in raptors, generally. Immature birds tend to have red eyes and in some species breast feathers will differ from young to adults.


----------



## kbradley (Aug 14, 2011)

That's an awesome capture...


----------



## bassiusmaximous (Aug 17, 2011)

awesome picture!


----------



## PixByATeen (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow what a great picture!!!


----------



## quickdraw (Aug 25, 2011)

Some day I hope to have a picture this great in my portfolio. :thumbup:


----------

